# Increasing I/O for P4



## UserU (Dec 24, 2007)

I've just OCed the processor abit; the main thing is locked and I can only change the I/O clock frequency. Just asking whether I can change the value or not. (The value offered is -2,-1,0,+1,+2,+3,+4). I've heard that changing the whatsits value above .3 will cause a CPU death, however I'm not sure whether it applies to I/O so is it recommended if I change the value to 4?(to get the satisfactory performance out of my PC)


----------



## UserU (Dec 24, 2007)

That's the only setting I can change thru Burn-In mode. (took from another site)










This is my PC BIOS; kinda cheap mobo and I have to figure out myself to access the BIOS. Notice that the OC settings are locked. (took from another site)

Regarding the topmost image, is it recommended if I change the BIM to +4? I've checked the chip's temperature and it reaches about 39-40C. 
C'mon people, it's just a simple yes/no question. I need help and I appreciate if you guys just give a simple response. I'm not asking you all to elaborate everything or submit a long answer. :sigh:


----------

